# Flying Pig #9 PRON on iphone4



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Well I had a stellar stick day so I thought I would share. This morning had a Camacho Conni and then for the Nationwide race while playing poker had a FFOX Fuente Fuente which goes without saying and then followed up by a HB10 PR which was awesome and after dinner had a LP FP#9 which was the star of the day.
This cigar from the moment I eye ****ed it in the humi, picked it up and smelled it I knew this was the one. For some reason I carefully twisted the tail off and used a punch cut on it.From the initial pre draw, to lighting and from the first puff to the last it had the most incredible consistant flavor all the way threw and probably the perfect finish between each draw to make me drool wanting the next which lasted 95 minutes. For me in my 2 years of smoking this is probably the most memorable for me to date.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice of you to share a freakin No. 9 FP with us buddy. Great shots! Ray and I also had a great day at JRs. You seem to really enjoy the HB2010, I have yet try mine!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

now THAT is some ash XD

im currently in the middle of a procurement of some of these fine beauties.

I CANT WAIT.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Nice of you to share a freakin No. 9 FP with us buddy. Great shots! Ray and I also had a great day at JRs. You seem to really enjoy the HB2010, I have yet try mine!


I shared pics and and a few comments. LOL
I would love to came hang with you guys a few days. Glad you and Ray had a good time at JR's.
I love the HB2010's. I really think they will be stellar with a little nap. Another one from you I couldn't wait to smoke and was great with 2 days rest. Still looking forward to the Gran Reserva also.What a solid stick.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like a hell of a day, John.

Glad you enjoyed the FP. I have one that Veeral sent me in a trade. I've been eye ******* it for awhile, but so far I have not gone past the creepy staring stage.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> Sounds like a hell of a day, John.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the FP. I have one that Veeral sent me in a trade. I've been eye ******* it for awhile, but so far I have not gone past the creepy staring stage.


well don't wait to long, the 9's and 52' are awesome if your a Liga fan you will be missing out. They are still floating around so torch it up and grab some more up.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> Sounds like a hell of a day, John.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the FP. I have one that Veeral sent me in a trade. I've been eye ******* it for awhile, but so far I have not gone past the creepy staring stage.


The one I sent you is a T52 FP, but there's no sense in waiting, just light it up!



Reino said:


> well don't wait to long, the 9's and 52' are awesome if your a Liga fan you will be missing out. They are still floating around so torch it up and grab some more up.


I hope you're able to get some no 9 fps. From speaking with the LP crew, it seems they won't be available at all this year.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

GAH! I can't find a No 9 Pig anywhere! You lucky bastid!

Great pics, by the way:clap2:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

GREAT pictures there John! I can't wait to fire up the one you so graciously bombed me with, I'e been trying to save it though because it's so awesome haha! Glad you enjoyed the smoke so much, very cool!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounded like a Great day!!........Nice Ash! :thumb:

I've looked everywhere for these sticks!... No can find!


But one day here!...........:lol:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Animal said:


> GAH! I can't find a No 9 Pig anywhere! You lucky bastid!
> 
> Great pics, by the way:clap2:


They are tough to come by. If I get lucky watch your mail box!



donovanrichardson said:


> GREAT pictures there John! I can't wait to fire up the one you so graciously bombed me with, I'e been trying to save it though because it's so awesome haha! Glad you enjoyed the smoke so much, very cool!


I sent you a T52, they are awesome also! Smoke that baby!



68 Lotus said:


> Sounded like a Great day!!........Nice Ash! :thumb:
> 
> I've looked everywhere for these sticks!... No can find!
> 
> But one day here!...........:lol:


If yo dont have any the T52 Pig is a lot easier to come by, post up a want to buy or trade.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice ass........I mean ash 

Those piggies are great!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

That's an awesome ash preserval on that # 9 piggie! Even into the Ashtray it did not want to seperate. These are some tremendos smokes - no doubt! Too bad the availability is so s scarce. 

I have had a Want to Buy thread posted for about 2 months or more and no leads. Hopefully some BOTL's can hook me up?

This thread and the Prawn has renewed my drive to grab some of the forbidden piggies !!!

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Reino said:


> They are tough to come by. If I get lucky watch your mail box!


:biggrin:


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

Even harder to come by in Canada. I need to wait until they are available on a Canadian Friendly online retailer. My bro is going down to Vegas in May hopefully he can find some there!!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Those piggies looks SO good. The T52 was a great smoke if the 9 is better............DAMN!!!
Nice pics made my mouth water!!!

JH


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Hall25 said:


> Those piggies looks SO good. The T52 was a great smoke if the 9 is better............DAMN!!!
> Nice pics made my mouth water!!!
> 
> JH


I enjoy The T52 Pig greatly but for to me last night was just one of those nights that only comes around ever so often. It will always be one those really memorable cigars.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Those are some awesome pics John!! Great review and great pics again! That is one TIGHT ASH!! WOW! :jaw:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome pics John! That looks better than a NUB ash!

Im gonna have to find me some of these piggies ... never had either, and have read a lot of great rants about them, but yours just put me over the edge! Time to do some searching!


----------



## Sultanc (Jun 17, 2010)

What a great ash. That's why I love these smokes!!!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I have yet to try an LP FP, but after all of the reviews I've read on puff(including this one), I will be picking up a few of these tomorrow from my local B&M. Great pictures.

Thanks


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Sultanc said:


> What a great ash. That's why I love these smokes!!!


The LP's sure are tasty, one of my all time favs.



sckfck said:


> I have yet to try an LP FP, but after all of the reviews I've read on puff(including this one), I will be picking up a few of these tomorrow from my local B&M. Great pictures.
> 
> Thanks


I hope they have them for you. If not a regular is just as tasty!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Reino said:


> The LP's sure are tasty, one of my all time favs.
> 
> I hope they have them for you. If not a regular is just as tasty!


I will search high and low.. :spy:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL, good luck. Give us an update if you find some tomorrow!


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Reino said:


> LOL, good luck. Give us an update if you find some tomorrow!


+1 (What he said!)

Didn't realize this thread was almost a month old! Glad you enjoyed it John!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Excel, it was very enjoyable, a great cigar!

Where you been bro?


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Those #9 Pigs are great sticks but I wouldn't stress too much on finding them. Hey....if you do, great! Although, IMO, the normal vitolas are just as good and can be located. In fact, my favorite cigar these days is a #9 Toro.


----------

